# Sunscreen alternatives



## Kbellebear (Apr 11, 2012)

My 2 year old is extremely sensitive to chemicals and can't tolerate comericial sunscreen. We have been using zinc oxide and she doesn't have a problem with it but i find it difficult to spread and need to reapply often. Does anyone know of other alternatives that may work?


----------



## Forlane (Jul 17, 2010)

What about Mud?


----------



## ldc (Oct 11, 2006)

Kbellebear, sorry you're having trouble finding something. The latest scare w sunscreens is that most of them have "parabens" in them, which are cancer causing. I've used a lot of zinc oxide and cover-up clothing in my life, but when I went to buy more zinc oxide at the drugstore recently, parabens had been added! Good luck with your search. There used to be something called "Dr. Hauschka" when I lived in Calif. It's from Germany and 'sposed to not have any harmful chemicals in it. Maybe you could find it on-line. It was expensive 25 years ago...


----------



## Cliff (Jun 30, 2007)

I don't think sunscreen is all it's been cracked up to be. Melanoma rates are the highest they have ever been and we have been slathering on sunscreen for many years now. We are fooling with mother nature too much. We were made to be in the sun and make vit d from it. Most people these days are deficient in vit d and there has been more and more research coming out recently about how important it is for our bodies.

I personally think avoiding sunburn by building exposure slowly and avoiding the sun between 10 and 2 or covering up with clothing is the best idea.

Susan Weed talks about using St. John's Wort oil as a sunscreen. It makes you more sensitive to the sun if you take it internally but she says when you use it externally it has the opposite effect. IDK, you can search on youtube for her video that discusses this.


----------



## emilyrayne (Jun 16, 2008)

I found this recipe for Natural Homemade Sunscreen. It may help you out! A Recipe for Natural Homemade Sunscreen


----------



## Kbellebear (Apr 11, 2012)

Wow these are some great suggestions. Looks like i have some new ideas to research. Thank you so much for helping me out.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

People with adequate levels of vitamin d are less sensitive to the sun and less likely to get sunburned.


----------

